# AbsoluteGloss Launch new Detailing Centre ( kaula Lumpur)



## WHIZZER

New from AbsoluteGloss Glasscoat Super Centre



It can detail 9 cars at one go, and can accommodate 15 cars at a time. Located smack right in the high end business and residential district in Kuala Lumpur.. It will be the regional distributor for 22PLE, Rupes and Autobrite Direct

Good Luck with the venture


----------



## Kitoy22

Wow! Its huge! How can i get in contact with them? I am from asia too and want explore nearby suppliers. Thanks!


----------

